# Cool EOS



## QooMan (Oct 11, 2007)

This car is EOS of my friend. 
It is one of them which is the coolest in Japan.


----------



## are you listening (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Cool EOS (QooMan)*

nice!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Cool EOS (QooMan)*

are those Bentley wheels?
Since Bentley is made by VW, those are a nice touch while still staying OEM (sort of)
Looks great!
William


----------



## QooMan (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Cool EOS (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_are those Bentley wheels?
Since Bentley is made by VW, those are a nice touch while still staying OEM (sort of)
Looks great!
William

Yes! Those are Bentley OEM wheels.
These forged wheels are very light and have good quality.


----------



## provenflipper (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow! That EOS is crazy hot!


----------



## barchetta68 (Jun 4, 2008)

Are they on coilovers? how low are they down, any body mods, size of rims?
regards
Rob


----------



## abnormality (Aug 21, 2008)

2007 Eos 2.0T/DSG/19x9 et41 Bentley OEM Wheels ; 225/35 PIRELLI TYRE/KW coilovers/and more...
http://minkara.carview.co.jp/userid/176205/profile/


----------



## abnormality (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (barchetta68)*

The suspension uses KW VER2. 
The quantity of lowdown is about 70 millimeters 
The rear takes off an adapter and installs it 
The wheel size is 9J19+ 41


----------



## F11 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: (abnormality)*

very nice , looks great !!


----------



## MEACH (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Cool EOS (QooMan)*

Love the white. Very Clean


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Cool EOS (QooMan)*

Yasuhiro,
Would you mind posting these photos in the Modded Eos Pics thread as well.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3826422
I think this car deserves to be featured there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks
Kevin


_Modified by just4fun at 8:07 PM 9-18-2008_


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

More pics of that mk4 golf?


----------



## abnormality (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rascal04)*

okay.
go to�¨http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3885820&page=2


----------

